# 50 hours in Paris



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

91.









92. Small is beautiful! (artwork by Gabriel Orozco)









93.









94.









95.









96.









97. Hôtel de Ville - City Hall.









98.









99.









100.









101. Notre Dame.









102.









103.









104.









105.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

Awesome!

I'd like to see some pics of that square right next to George Pompidou.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I only have this ones:



















And this one which is not that good. Bad light from this side of the fountains.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

They look nice, thanks for posting. 

As a teacher of mine said, the Pompidou seems to be an art installation but in a larger scale.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

I am old enough to remember seeing the Stravinsky fountain when it was relatively new. It remains one of my favorite locations in Paris.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

one of the most beautiful city on earth


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

tpe said:


> I am old enough to remember seeing the Stravinsky fountain when it was relatively new. It remains one of my favorite locations in Paris.


 Stravinsky fountain area is one of my favorite locations too 

@ Benonie, all those photos in 50 hours? I can't believe it. They are excellent anyway, very nice collection in this thread, thank you for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

great photos. thank you for sharing. i love your angles. very enjoyable thread.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks a lot guys!


charpentier said:


> @ Benonie, all those photos in 50 hours? I can't believe it.


No, we're only half way.... We arrived saturday at noon and left Paris on monday in the early afternoon. Pompidou was at sunday afternoon.
I always travel with my wife and little son, so we're a bit slow sometimes...:lol:

And the best is yet to come....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

106.









107.









108.









109.
Archeologic remainings of roman and medieval times under the Place du Parvis Notre Dame:









110.









111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116. Pantheon.









117.









118.









119.









120.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

What can I say - absolute bliss. The guy on his bike is the quintessential European photograph. Thanks mate, that was most interesting


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure! 

121.









122.









Monday morning at Paris Métropolitain:

123.









124.









125.









126.









127.









128.









129.









130.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great and very nice photo updates from Paris :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks again Christos!

And so we reach thé most imposing landmark of Paris and even France: The Eiffel Tower!

131.









132.









You're never alone over there:

133.









134.









135.









You can climb the tower by stairs:

136.









By elevator:

137.









Or why not alpinism?

138.









139.









Of course the Eiffel Tower offers spectacular views over the city:

140.


----------



## Filou (May 6, 2008)

Thank you Benonie for sharing! What a super photographer you are. :banana:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure and thanks a lot! :cheers1:

Some views from the Eiffel Tower:

141.









142.









143.









144.









145.









146.









147.









148.









149.









150.









151.









152.









And so we walk back along the river Seine to the metro station.

153.









154.









155.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

This is an excellent tour of paris. each new set just keeps getting better. thanks for sharing. one day i will have to get to paris so i can see all this splendor for myself.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:cheers1: Thanks mate!

You should sure visit Paris once in your lifetime. Simply one of the best cities on earth!


----------



## esprit (Dec 13, 2007)

I really like number 149 with all the domes and other towers sticking out of the forest of roofs. Bravo!

Oh, and thumbs up for your Brussels photographs.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

You can never get tired of Paris photos...specially when they look great!

Great work Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!


esprit said:


> I really like number 149 with all the domes and other towers sticking out of the forest of roofs. Bravo!


That's one of my favourites too.

156.









157.









158.









159.









160.









161.









162.









163.









164.









165.









166.









167.









168.









169.









170.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

171.









172.









173.









174.









175.









Montmartre.

176.









177.









178.









179.









180.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

181.









182.









Views from the Basilique du Sacré Coeur: 

183.









184.









185.









186.









187.









188.









189.









190.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Walking back to Gare du Nord:

191.









192.









193.









194.









195.









196.









197.









198.









199. "La vie en rose"... (_and in bad quality_). 









200.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah...you should have gone there a few weeks later to ski on the Sacré Couer stairs 

Thanks for the great photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and great as well :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Andre and Christos!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Stunning pics mate, I love this one ...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Sydney!

Finally we reach the Gare du Nord:

201.









202.









203.









204.









205.









206.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those were the last photos? You have done a really great, very nice presentation of Paris, here Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot Christos!
Just one more: The Thalys-train which brings us back to Brussels.










Thanks a lot for watching and reacting fellows! :cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Paris is the most wonderful city on earth, in spite of that heap of junk known as the Centre Pompidou which is totally out of place in that location.
Very good photos.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Excellent pics and city!

I love this, very clever :lol: Sooo going to put it in my sig!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Gare du Nord was the first thing I saw of Paris and I will never forget it, it took my breath away. Thanks for all the great memories mate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We thank you Benonie for all those beautiful, very nice photos :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! Glad you liked it. I liked the city and it was a pleasure sharing some images.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I am very perplexed by this pic. It seems to be taken from Rue de Rivoli. I think it's the Louvre on the left and I see what appears to be the Place de la Concorde (Hotel de Crillon). But I am confirming on Street View in Google Maps that the Louvre does not reach the Place de la Concorde because that should be the grounds of the Tuileries Gardens. And on top of all of this, La Defense in the background appears too close. Can anyone help me understand where this pic was taken? (Nice pics of Paris, btw, as well as your pics of Frankfurt. I will consider taking high-speed rail to Frankfurt from Paris next time I am in Paris.)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice photos. You made the city look really good even under cloudy weather!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

edubejar said:


> I am very perplexed by this pic. It seems to be taken from Rue de Rivoli. I think it's the Louvre on the left and I see what appears to be the Place de la Concorde (Hotel de Crillon). But I am confirming on Street View in Google Maps that the Louvre does not reach the Place de la Concorde because that should be the grounds of the Tuileries Gardens. And on top of all of this, La Defense in the background appears too close. Can anyone help me understand where this pic was taken? (Nice pics of Paris, btw, as well as your pics of Frankfurt. I will consider taking high-speed rail to Frankfurt from Paris next time I am in Paris.)


It was most likely taken from Rue de Rivoli with a big zoom, hence the compressed perspective.


----------



## chongbscott (Sep 24, 2012)

For all the talk of its springtime, London is truly a definite city. In the winter months season and fall, when vacationer crowd are rare, the town's bars still hum and the roads throng with residents — well-dressed, portfolio-armed and back to work, rejuvenated from their own summer goes out. Running on equivalent parts pleasure and charm, this daily London — found in roads bars or in the bookstalls coating the Seine — is similarly interesting as any of the town's huge typical monuments.


----------

